# which is the best fulfillment service that uses DTG



## SoDub (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi all,

Which is the best online t-shirt store (like shirtcity, spreadshirt, etc.) that uses _high quality DTG_?

The only one I have found is MySoti (previously Bountee), but that requires SVG files which doesn't suit me.

Any help is much appreciated.

Best regards,
Barry


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Barry, I don't think you'll find one answer that is "the best". Everyone has their own opinions.

My suggestion would be to take your graphics and try out the stores and printing from the different places and see which YOU feel is the best fit and quality.

They all offer high quality DTG printing, but some people will prefer one over the other for any number of reasons.

I'd say try out CafePress, Zazzle, PrintFection and Spreadshirt and see if one of them fits your needs best. It might be something other than the DTG printing that is the final deciding factor for you (like product selection, customer service, online store offering, marketplace offering, etc)


----------



## LuckySandon1 (Apr 9, 2008)

check out MotherFalcon they do really good work on a DTG. and they do it on american apparrel


----------

